# needind prayers something terrible



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:crying 2::crying 2::crying 2:I just need to talk, so I received a call from my daughter Charity last night, she had just talked with Ethan's specialist, she's devastated, Ethan is not doing well, this disease he has can branch out into another disease, the doctor thinks Ethan is fighting another disease, they are thinking lupus, as well as his original disease.. His little body is trying so hard but it's tired, poor little Ethan is being traumatized by all the poking, they are considering a portal, but there are side effects with that. Charity and Fernando are meeting with a chemo doctor next week, apparently they want to put little Ethan on chemo, and high does of steroids at the some time. I'm trying to stay strong and positive but this seems like way to much on my little grandson, his little lungs are still bleeding. 
My Charity broke down last night with me on the phone, it is killing me listening to her heart breaking, I can't be there because of the shingles, last night I prayed and prayed, I can't even cry. 
On top of all this Lorin is really sick with a bad cold and the flu, he's been ill for almost a week now, we did see his doctor, all she said was it has to take the course. I haven't seen him this sick in many many years. 
I'm just exhausted so devastated, but I know God is in control and I believe he won't give me more then I can take.
I haven't started Matilda on her new meds, I'm just to tired to give them to her right now. I'm feeling like a terrible mommy to her. Yet I know I'm doing the best I can.
I'm to tired, devastated, all I can do is hold on to God. Please pray for our family.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh gosh, Paula, I'm so, so sad your poor little angel and the family are going through all of this :'( It must really seem unbearable. I am keeping you all in my prayers every day.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh Paula, I pray for Ethan every night. I can not even imagine the pain this is bringing to your family. It is so devastating to witness a child's illness. What a sweet soul. Please know I am holding them all in my heart.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Paula _I'm so sorry for everything your family is going through. On top of the lung disease now maybe having lupus too. I know that lupus can be devastating too because my sister has it and I see how small things affect her because of it. I will keep sending prayers for little Ethan. He is just a little boy and shouldn't be having to go through this. I wish I knew what else to say to be able to help. _


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - my heart is breaking for you and your family. Poor little Ethan. It's so much to face, but children are resilient so there's always hope. It's amazing what they can get through. You and Lorin's immune systems have really taken a hit from all this stress so I'm sure that has a lot to do with your shingles and his lingering cold. Just try to do whatever you can to boost your health by eating right and resting. Please tell Charity how many healing thoughts and prayers are coming their way from all of us here and I know your strong faith in God will also get you through. :grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I cannot tell you you very sorry I was to just read this Paula and little Ethan will certainly be in my thoughts and prayers as will the rest of your family as well. I know all too well what it was like to have a child who was ill all the time and by the grace of God she is ok but the trials and tribulations that went along with all of this was horrible, to say the least.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Paula...my heart is literally breaking for you. How can this be...he is such a baby. It's just not fair that he has to go through this.
I'm keeping you close in my heart and will continue to send healing prayers. Ethan will pull through this and like Sue said, kids are so resilient...they really are.
Love to you and your family.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula, you must be exhausted. This is an awful lot for anyone to handle when they are well, but with your shingles this must be overwhelming. Charity and Fernando must be exhausted too. But you have to remember, just as you are a person of great strength, Charity is also a person of great strength because that is how you raised her, and also because nothing gives a parent more strength than when they are fighting for their child.

Ethan's condition is serious and the strain on such of small child is difficult to even imagine. But he is a fighter and he is getting the best of care. Both Lupus and his Alveolar disorder are characterized by flare ups. It must be putting a lot of stress on him to have both flare up at the same time. The Drs would not recommend treatments unless they felt it would improve his health.

Matilda's condition is in the very early stages. He labs are not that far off normal. Waiting a few day is not going make her condition worse. It is important that when you start treatment that you are able to monitor her with a clear mind, because the medication is a bit difficult to dose and often needs adjustments.

You have on your side, the strength of who you are and your deep faith. I know you want to be there in person for Charity, but honestly you are there every moment holding her up with your prayers and the wisdom you gave her.

I think about your family every day. 

One last thought, it is important that you take care of YOURSELF too. i hope that everything turns around soon and little Ethan will be back to playing, Matilda her playful self, you pain free, and Lorin feeling like himself again,

Always here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Paula, I am so sorry you have so much on your plate. I am heartbroken for all of you and pray God will heal Etans body and give all of you the strength you need now.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Paula, I'm so sorry that there is more bad news. Poor Ethan--it's awful what he is enduring and Charity--I can't imagine her despair. This is the worst of the worst. I wish there was a magic potion to get rid of all of this, but I know there is not. We can only hope with you that things turn around and that there's some cure that can rid Ethan of these heinous diseases. No one should have to go through this--especially a child. 

Ugh, poor Lorin with the cold, you with the Shingles--what a mess.

I know that you are probably mentally and physically exhausted. I know I've said this before, but it's important for you to keep calm and get rest--you need to keep up your health and strength.

Know that I'm here for you and think about you guys everyday.

Sending you lots of love and hugs,

xoxoxoxo
Kim 

P.S. When my mom had chemo for her cancer, they put a portal on her--there weren't any issues. I wonder if it's different for kids?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my. That's just so sad to think of little Ethan going through what he's had to in his young age. I pray for strength for his mom and dad as well as you and Lorin. 
I pray that he gets better and stronger. I believe in the power of prayer. Nothing is impossible for God.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I have been praying for you Matilda and Ethan and will continue. We are all with you. Hugs


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Darling Paula ... You are one of my best friends and I wish that I could be there with you tonight. Just to hold your hand, hug you ... and, for you to have my shoulder to cry on. 

You have to be both emotionally and physically exhausted with your plate overflowing with so much stress. Your shingles, Lorin being sick, worrying about sweet Matilda, and all the heartache of what your precious grandson, Ethan ... and his Mom and dad are all going through. It is just too much. 

I have always shared with you that my heart goes out to Charity, too. It has got to be almost unbearable for her and Fernando to see their son endure so much pain and discomfort ... it has got to be the most helpless feeling.

And, sweet precious Ethan ... it is so unfair that a beautiful four year old boy is going through so much. But, despite it all ... he does seem to be such a little trooper.

Paula, I still have faith that Ethan will come out of this feeling better. I have faith that he is getting the best care possible. I have read about his initial diagnosis and the survival rate is around 80% now. With that ... and, knowing he has specialists from all over the world working on cases such as Ethan's ... I honestly think that after the appropriate treatments ... which I know are not fun ... that he will go into remission. And, when that happens ... time will be on his side as the specialists discover even better treatments.

You know that my first prayers every night have been for Ethan to heal ... for Charity to stay strong for Ethan, herself, and the rest of her family ... including, of course, Ethan's beloved grandparents ... you and Lorin.

I pray that you and Lorin feel your heavenly guardian angels gentle caresses ... as they help calm you and help both of you drift off into a peaceful sleep ... even if is just for a little while ... to help renew your strength during the most difficult times that you are enduring now.

We are all here for you. And, you know that I am just a phone call away.

Love and hugs to both you and Lorin.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula, my heart is breaking for you and your family. I know how awful it is to watch a child with such a horrible illness. I am continuing to pray for healing and strength for all of you!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Paula, I'm so sorry for yet another diagnosis for little Ethan. I know how hard this is on Charity and her husband and you and Lorin. Stress is so hard on our systems. Hopefully little Ethan's flair ups will clear up with the meds. I do think that the stress is what is keeping you and Lorin sick. It may be time to talk to your doctor about taking something like diazepam. I have had very bad bouts of stress more than once in my life. Just think about it. Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, I don't think any of us can understand fully the measure of stress you are under---please know that if love could relieve your burden, if only somewhat, you would be feeling much better already. We continue to ask God for mercy for your whole family. Big hugs!:wub::wub:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Dearest Paula, I'm so very sorry for all these problems and worries you are experiencing in your sweet family. I pray for all of you and will do so non-stop.

Lots of love,


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Paula, I wish you were not all the way across the country. I want to hug you.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear more sad news from your family. I have no words...just:grouphug: and hope that you will all come through this to a long period of happiness and good fortune.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Paula, just want you to know that I am praying for little Ethan along with every one else.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So overwhelming Paula. Walter said it perfectly, I can't imagine you're thinking too clearly right now with so much going on. We will definitely keep your entire family in our prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't thank you enough, I know we are under attack, when were down we aren't able to reach out to other and maybe encourage them. You all are encouraging me. I try to be strong, it seems like I'm the one who keeps our family strong, I have no answers for Charity, I just tell her to lean on God, and I told her, her strength comes from the Lord. Jesus is carrying her. I hope that comforts her.. I love you all, your encouragement and prayers uplift me and make me strong. I just knew I needed to reach out to you.:wub: Thank you


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I can't thank you enough, I know we are under attack, when were down we aren't able to reach out to other and maybe encourage them. You all are encouraging me. I try to be strong, it seems like I'm the one who keeps our family strong, I have no answers for Charity, I just tell her to lean on God, and I told her, her strength comes from the Lord. Jesus is carrying her. I hope that comforts her.. I love you all, your encouragement and prayers uplift me and make me strong. I just knew I needed to reach out to you.:wub: Thank you


Love you Paula...keep the positive thoughts. The baby has so many people who are praying for him. He will find the strength and pull through this.
Hugs to you...:grouphug:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Keeping you, your grandson, Deb and Matilda in my prayers. Hugs from Belle and Petey.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My dear Paula, my heart goes out to you. I know what it feels like to have to be strong for everyone...especially when it seems like everything is going wrong.

We will help you, encourage you and pray for you. You and others here have helped me so much while I was going through terrible times, and now it's time to pay it forward.

I'm not very religious, but very spiritual, and I will be praying for you and your family. 

...it almost seems you aren't supposed to be there with your daughter and grandson at this moment. Not sure why, but things usually happen for a reason. Hang in there.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The A Team said:


> My dear Paula, my heart goes out to you. I know what it feels like to have to be strong for everyone...especially when it seems like everything is going wrong.
> 
> We will help you, encourage you and pray for you. You and others here have helped me so much while I was going through terrible times, and now it's time to pay it forward.
> 
> ...




you know Pat I am thinking the same thing, I think I'm not suppose to be there. Maybe she would lean on me to much and not on God.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Just checking in to let you know my prayers continue for all of you.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry for all your troubles. I will pray for you and your family.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thinking of you and praying for your precious grandson. Hugs from Lynne & Angel


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Prayers tears prayers and more prayers. I can only imagine how very hard this is. I am praying for some good news very soon. ((((Paula)))))


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Dear Paula I am so sorry to read this about little Ethan. As some of the others have said children are resilient and that he will get better. Sending hugs and prayers to your family.:grouphug: OLOR]


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Prayers for you & your family & little Ethan.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I not around here much, but I wanted to let you know I've bee thinking about you and your family and wishing you the best.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in and sending unending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, you are a constant in my heart & prayers. My heart is heavy for you, but I know you will come through this & shine your light in the darkest places.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Easter Paula, I hope you are all doing better today.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Continued prayers for Ethan and your family


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thinking about your whole family today....geez....you sure are being tested....

Waiting and hoping for good updates.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope Ethan is improving. You are all in my prayers!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Paula my heart and prayers go out to you and your family.
When my mom was in the hospital this is what I said over and over.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Stopping by to check on this little boy. So praying he is doing better.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Dear Paula, I'm just seeing this. I'm so very sorry for all you are going through. Please know we are all here for you. I know that God is watching over you too. Sending love, hugs, and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

So very concerned. Prayers continue for this little boy and the whole family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ethan isn't doing well, Charity called me a couple days ago, I'm so sorry I haven't updated it's been very hard. Charity was crying so hard that it was hard to get her settled down, a different specialist called her and said Ethan is bleeding even more in his lungs, the steroids aren't working so they increased his dosage even more, they are to watch him, if any change they are to rush him to Children's Hospital. They would start him on chemo and steroids to try and stop the bleeding 
Charity text me last night and said little Ethan is flying around, and he gets so overwhelmed that all he can do is scream, and run. Then he just drops exhausted 
I believe God is in control, our prayers he hears. Even when things are dark, he is here. He promises he will never leave us.
Thank you for your prayers


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, I am so sad to hear this news. It must be so hard for the parents to watch him suffer. Can the doctors not give him something to help w/the pain. This seems really cruel to put him through---poor little guy. I know that he is in good care & I just don't understand why they don't do something/anything to help him. I am sending you much love as you wait in faith for a miracle.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

TY for the update. I am sure you are all very overwhelmed. Steroids are probably triggering that flying around response he is having. I feel so very sad for all of you Helpless to help a loved one is the hardest feeling of all. I know prayer matters and I also believe in miracles. I also know the human side of us wants to bring comfort to hose we love. Feel the hugs and prayers coming your way.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Paula it must be devastating for you all to watch poor little Ethan hurting. I just can't imagine. Will continue prayers for your special little grandson and the family. :grouphug:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

I am really sorry that Ethan is not improving as quickly as expected, but I do have confidence that they will get this under control.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm not sure he's hurting, he's lived with this for so long, it just might be part of his little life. The heavy dose of steroids are what's making him so wired. My daughter and her hubby, they are trying so hard to handle all this. 
Little Ethan will make it through I believe in miracles


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh my Paula, it's so stressful for everyone. Praying he improves soon and feels better. Saying more prayers for the family.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Paula,
> 
> I am really sorry that Ethan is not improving as quickly as expected, but I do have confidence that they will get this under control.





Matilda's mommy said:


> I'm not sure he's hurting, he's lived with this for so long, it just might be part of his little life. The heavy dose of steroids are what's making him so wired. My daughter and her hubby, they are trying so hard to handle all this.
> Little Ethan will make it through I believe in miracles


I agree with Walter ... I have confidence, too, that they will get this under control.

Paula, I still have faith that Ethan is going to get better. Prayers continue for Ethan and his family ... and, for you and Lorin.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in for updates ..I pray he will find a med combination that will let him be able to relax and enjoy..


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Paula I am so very sorry for your whole family. I understand how hard things can get. God is our only shelter in times of pain and sorrow. I also feel like such a bad mom also, I have this precious little baby girl that I just can't seem to give a name to. I'm so sad about what has happened that I don't have the emotional strength to do it right now. My little one is the only one that hasn't been touched by our recent tragedy, so her little bouncing self helps me get through the day. I hope you can find comfort also in your little girls. I am praying for all of you.


----------

